# Indi greets me every morning right before i take off his cover then he wants out.



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi. Everyone... Every morning right before i take off Indigo's cover he greets me hanging on the front of his cage.. Then right before i take off his cover he sits in his seed dish at the front door saying come on Mum hurry up take off my covers and let me out..I had to take some photo's with a flash..

Hi. Mum I love you.


Indigo likes to chat before i take off his covers.




Let me out, Let me out.


Now Mum I can't wait to get out to see you please let me out and take off my cover..


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

How cute, he is really keen to get uncovered and come out.


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

My Sweetie is the same way, singing and right at the door waiting for a kiss! Aren't our blue boys the best?


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Kate C said:


> How cute, he is really keen to get uncovered and come out.


Thank you Kate... Yes Indi is really keen if I don't take off his covers he flaps his wings and feathers go everywhere. He does this till I come and take them off..



justmoira said:


> My Sweetie is the same way, singing and right at the door waiting for a kiss! Aren't our blue boys the best?


Thank you Moira. Indi is violet. It is so cute when he sits at the door to get out..


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Aww he's so cute  it's definitely play time


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Niamhf said:


> Aww he's so cute  it's definitely play time


Thank you. It was at 7 30 am in the morning and earlier that he wanted to get out he does this every morning. When he doesn't get his own way he flaps his wings and feathers go everywhere before i take his cover off...


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

He's just the handsomest budgie I've ever seen! Looks like he's the one in charge for sure


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It really is funny the things our birdies do when they want to be out of the cage. 
Your Indi sure is clever and knows right where to stand for you to open the cage's door!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

How cool is that....he can't wait to get out a visit with you Lyn...


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

How cute! Thanks for sharing,Lyn!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Indi knows that when the cage door opens his day starts and all the fun begins!! :2thumbs:*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

StarlingWings said:


> He's just the handsomest budgie I've ever seen! Looks like he's the one in charge for sure


Thank you yes Indi thinks he is in charge he says it to. I think he knows what the word means..



aluz said:


> It really is funny the things our birdies do when they want to be out of the cage.
> Your Indi sure is clever and knows right where to stand for you to open the cage's door!


Thank you Aluz ... Indi sure knows where the door is he is a clever little bird...



Jonah said:


> How cool is that....he can't wait to get out a visit with you Lyn...


Thank you Randy... Oh yeah he loves coming out..



nuxi said:


> How cute! Thanks for sharing,Lyn!


Thank you Gabby...



FaeryBee said:


> *Indi knows that when the cage door opens his day starts and all the fun begins!! :2thumbs:*


Thank you Deb.. Yes I think you are so right he likes to explore and have fun with us...


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Aww - that last picture is the Best!*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

SPBudgie said:


> *Aww - that last picture is the Best!*


Thank you Ollie. Yes i like that photo to it is cute. Nice to see you back.


----------



## JensBudgies (Aug 3, 2015)

So darling! What an adventurous spirit Indigo is!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

JensBudgies said:


> So darling! What an adventurous spirit Indigo is!


Thank you Jen you are so nice...


----------

